# Where is Lightroom CC (Cloud)



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 18, 2017)

*Is the new "Cloud" version of Lightroom CC supposed to magically appear as a download in my Adobe CC Apps drop down ?  or do I have to do something to get it to appear?

I can't see it, I have the Photography CC Bundle at present and have checked updates.




 *


----------



## Selondon (Oct 18, 2017)

Try to Sign Out of the CC App and Sign In Again.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 18, 2017)

Good point ! 

I forgot to try that, should have known better having been putting up with the flaky CC app for a long while now 

It worked - thanks !


----------



## dave_bass5 (Oct 22, 2017)

I’d got the same issue and have tried everything i can think off to get the new LR CC to show up, Nothing works. Getting very frustrated as i have it at work (under a different account) and it looks like something I can make use of.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2017)

dave_bass5 said:


> I’d got the same issue and have tried everything i can think off to get the new LR CC to show up, Nothing works. Getting very frustrated as i have it at work (under a different account) and it looks like something I can make use of.


What have you tried Dave? And what kind of sub do you have?


----------



## dave_bass5 (Oct 23, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> What have you tried Dave? And what kind of sub do you have?



Hi Victoria.
Ive deleted and re installed the Adobe CC desktop app (twice), Logged out of all CC products (PS and LR first). I even deleted LR Classic. When i first updated to Classic the updater left a non working copy of of the old LR CC on my PC, although Classic worked ok from a different icon. I dont think this has anything to do with the issue though as the new LR CC has never shown in the Desktop app.
Im on the 20GB Photographic package.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 23, 2017)

dave_bass5 said:


> Ive deleted and re installed the Adobe CC desktop app (twice)


It might have been done already, but have you rebooted the computer? There is also CC Cleaner app that resets some things not touched by uninstalling


----------



## Gonzoiku (Nov 1, 2017)

clee01l said:


> It might have been done already, but have you rebooted the computer? There is also CC Cleaner app that resets some things not touched by uninstalling


All good questions asked, but nobody has notice, nor asked, which version of Windows you are using.... Adobe have not been very forthcoming with the nugget that the new Lightroom CC is not supported under Windows XP.

Nor under Windows 7

Not even under your Windows 8 64-bit

You need to be running Windows 10 (64-bit) Version 1511 or later

Took me a while to find that - Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC system requirements and it saves me the difficult decision as to which way to go 

GZ


----------

